# Yes Ubuntu is free but...



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

If im looking to install an OS and I have an Xp Pro Sp2 CD, and I could download Ubuntu.

Now for a computer-literate person such as I. *Why would I install Ubuntu over XP SP2?* Ive never had a prob with viruses and spyware on my comp. I hardly have ever gotten error screens, and my Xp boots up in 12Secs or less

What about all of my precious programs that i payed for?

What about when I want to send a file compatible for my windows friends?


I just needed some help with this subject, the Ubuntu forums seemed kinda biased.

Thanks


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Why not dual boot?


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

I do have a practically empty second HD to Dual Boot.. 

and i was about to.. because i do want to try it out

But then is Ubuntu the best linux for, "Humans"? 
Thats the other issue

I dont know which version I should get


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

People who run Fedora will tell you it's the best. Others running Mandrake will say it's the only one. Same for Mepis. You might even find someone saying Linspire's it.
All I know is Ubuntu's getting a lot of good press, and has been the most downloaded distro recently. I'm playing with Ubuntu, and like it, but don't have previous Linux experience to compare to. Dapper's a big improvement over Breezy, and I imagine the improvements will just keep coming.
Tell you what, the community behind the distro is very important when you need answers, and the Ubuntu Forums are a super place to go for help.
EDIT: Go to the forums and do some searching for dual-boot...aysiu and Herman have both done good write-ups.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your question seems to be more philosophical than technical. I mean, technically there's no reason to switch when your XP is working so well? That said, history does not always extrapolate to the future but you must be doing something right and I would expect your experience running XP will continue to be good.

Ubuntu (or any other Linux distribution) serves another purpose besides just being an operating system for a computer; it is part of a movement to wrestle some degree of autonomy from the MS’s and Apples of the world. 

MS Vista is a good illustration of my point. PC sales are tanking big time. OEM manufacturers are looking for something that will make all of us rush out and plunk down our $ for the latest and greatest. But XP is actually pretty good (as you can attest) so just another incremental improvement may not be enough. Along comes Vista and its requirement for more and better processors, RAM, video cards (?), etc. and off to the store we trot, like the good sheep that we are: Bah Bah. Don’t think for a second that MS and the OEM’s didn’t consider this in the development.

Linux doesn’t work that way. Sure there are commercial resellers but for the most part the tweeking and improvement is done by enthusiasts; who do it because they want to. There is no profit motive and therefore there is no marketing department to dictate colors, no legal department ruling from on-high, no stockholders pushing to get the release out before its ready, etc.

Also, consider what you get when you load XP or I’d wager Vista; only the components you want or many many that you don’t? And, I use the GIMP photo editor – came with my Ubuntu; I don’t have to buy Photoshop ($$$). 

So if you’re happy with XP and don’t have a philosophical reason then stick with it. On the other hand, if you think that a community sharing knowledge is worthwhile, then perhaps Linux is right for you.

Or you can be cheap like me and when it came time to build a new PC, I didn’t want to shell out $300 for XP.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

My question does seem philosophical doesn't it?

Well it is true that Microsoft and Apple is robbing us blind. Thats why linux is true to the users. 

Vista, pfft Dirrect 10 compatible video cards cost $400+ and the processors needed to run it cost around the same or more. There is no real reason to upgrade unless if you want a cosmtically stunning interface.

Can I build my own GUI for linux? 
and what kind of codding does Linux use? C++ , Visual Basic?


Cause now Im determined to get Linux Ubuntu. It is distributed by a strong figure in Africa with lots of $$$ power. So I have a feeling that Ubuntu is going to be a strong force.

GIMP as good as photoshop? Wow thats great.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

I have to agree with Bartender: people say their first distro choices are the best. In my case that would be Fedora Core 3. I loved it :heartlove but I no longer use it (I upgraded to 5, then went and tried Ubuntu). Now I use Ubuntu ONLY BECAUSE it takes about as much to work as XP does, and I am lazy.

This being said I have to disagree with yustr on this:


> it is part of a movement to wrestle some degree of autonomy from the MS’s and Apples of the world.


I use it for the sheer brilliance of the OS. It is something totally different from M$; you can do so much in it, and for free. I love it, but I won't give up M$.

I'm sure you can build your own GUI, but Linux isn't all about the GUI (plus there are a lot out there, more than for Win anyways).

You can use multiple languages in Linux, you just have to download all of the stuff to use the languages, but coding the kernel is done (don't quote me here) in bash/shell scripting. I've never done it, but it is the equivalent of the type of language you use to make batch files in M$.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

Im still trying to figure out which Distro to get lol.. 

Im going to download Ubuntu..

But I am still going to listen to you guys with the distros that you say are best
and probably d/l em as well. Proabably burn them all to disc.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

Geez Kubuntu looks better.. BUt I could switch around interface on Ubuntu right?


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

From my exp you can't install KDE on Ubuntu (it uses Gnome). Kubuntu uses KDE, which is why you can't install KDE on Ubuntu - they are both the same, they just use different GUIs.


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Download the Kubunto Live CD or order them free at Shipit.
I think that KDE is sort of Windows-refugee friendly and a good place to start experimenting with Linux.
Booting to a *live CD* allows you to test drive the OS from an optical drive without having to install it.
Bear in mind that things will run a little slower in the live CD mode as compared to a normal installation.

Very easy to set up dual-boot with the K/Ubunto CD while leaving your Windows installation intact. (Before starting, back up anything you can't afford to lose, to be safe)


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I downloaded and installed Ubuntu on a system some months ago. If I remember right, KDE can be downloaded from the available Ubuntu packages and installed after the fact. It's not a bad system, but me being a Mandrake/Mandriva user for a few years it was too foreign to me to comfortably navigate. Ubuntu and Xandros (which I also brushed against more recently) are both trying to be very "windowsy". They attempt to emulate the windows 98 system so newbies may find it more familiar in it's feel. All fine and good for the newbies I guess, but I like the flexibility of the Mandrake/Mandriva "Configure My System" interface much better than the convoluted interfaces found in the other systems. The nuts-n-bolts stuff is just too hard for me to find in Ubuntu and Xandros. I am currently running Fedora FC-5 on this machine. I am determined to at least become familiar with it. One thing I have always found easy with Mandrake is to browse a second hard drive, no matter what system is on it. I was never able, or maybe just couldn't find the way on the other distro's. Xandros:
http://www.xandros.com/products/home/open_circulation/download_information.html
The following mirror has Mandrake/Mandriva available. You can go up the directory tree and find almost any distro. The speed is usually pretty good too! ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/mandrake/official/iso/


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

I allready have a Ubuntu live Cd and im getting Fedora Core 5 now as well..

But Fedora Core 5 doesnt have a LiveCD interface does it? So ill have to install that OS to try it.

Yes, I was reading on the Ubuntu forums that i coulod switch the interface scheme programs. I could install XCE, KDE, GNOME, and i forget which others on an Ubuntu, Kubuntu system if im not mistaken.


I don't kno anything about Fedora Core 5 except that its more of an entertainment based platform and im burning it on a DVD due to its size. LOL


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

No FC5 is not an entertainment based platform. If you say this then Ubuntu is teh noob platform.

From my exp Fedora is a very powerful (MUCH more so than Ubuntu) and challenging OS; it makes for a good server and workstation (for programmers). 

Ubuntu is the Windows of the Linux world IMHO.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh ok I get it now..

Thanks alot.. 


go Linux Woot..


----------



## Ricemeal (Sep 14, 2006)

*Use live CD*

If you can't dual boot it or feared of lossing precious files the use live cd


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

KDE can infact be installed onto Ubuntu. All you need to do is run your Package Manager and install either kde-base + extras, or kubuntu-desktop. You can switch between GNOME and KDE at the logon screen (I personally prefer KDE).

Keep in mind, Kubuntu is Ubuntu with the only difference being it uses KDE instead of GNOME.

Fedora Core has one advantage I really like about is the fact it uses SELinux, however I found (at least in my older experience with FC2) that it's slightly unstable.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

Im going to try to make a Live CD out of the DVD Image I got for 
FedoraCore 6 Test 2 using that program called: Kadischi

Now does Kadichi run on windows?



Fedora Core unstable.. well I guess im going to be expecting that since I do have a Test version.. meaning theres lots of bugs to be fixed

but maybe i wont run into them since im a noob.. and im going to do noob things on FC6 Test 2


I stopped using Ubuntu until i get the live CD of Fedora Core 6 running

I found this:

http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Kadischi/LiveCD?action=show&redirect=LiveCD


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Via -
I've got an alternative suggestion for you. Do you have a spare HDD (at least 10 or 20GB) laying around? Just remove your existing Windows OS HDD, pop in the spare drive, and then you can play around with Linux distro's to your heart's content without any fear of botching your Windows OS.
I did this with Dapper, the new version of Ubuntu. I had a dual boot W2K/Breezy HDD, one that I DID NOT want to screw up, so I pulled that HDD, stuck in a spare, and installed Dapper. Played with that before finally upgrading the Breezy partition.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It's quite safe to have a dual-boot system with Windows and Linux, so long as Windows is installed first and Linux second (NTLoader does not play nice with Linux, but GRUB does).


----------



## Blue_Jeans (Sep 15, 2006)

Cellus said:


> It's quite safe to have a dual-boot system with Windows and Linux, so long as Windows is installed first and Linux second (NTLoader does not play nice with Linux, but GRUB does).


Amen...

Aside from the Mac I just got for free, I've been a Windows user my whole life until I got sick of Windows in all its $$$ frenzy. What's wrong with XP? Nothing, so why Vista? I thought about testing Vista but it looks like a revamped XP with nothing really changed except it looks cuter. So I switched to Linux. I'm currently using Ubuntu, but I haven't tried anything else yet. I'm looking into downloading SUSELinux, but I haven't found time to dedicate to strictly downloading it yet lol.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

I actuallly have a second hard drive that i use as temporary storage... to be a bridge to my main or my external....

But thats the only function right now, it used to be my OS drive until i upgraded.


Can i dual-boot two linux platforms on that drive, because im allready convinced im going to install Linux, either Ubuntu or FC6 Test 2


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah downloading these OS's is pretty harch thats why its better to use a torrent program that lets you turn off your comp whenever you want and you can continue the d/l from then on.

Shareza is a pretty simple torrent program ... and any Linux distro has a torrent giving you lots of manuverability


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

We cannot talk about P2P no matter what you are using it for.

Any further talk of P2P will get this thread closed :/

Tell us when yuo have them d/l'ed and if you need help installing them.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

The member only mentioned torrent for it's most legitimate use. There was no mention of how to use it or how to do anything illegal. There was not any mention of how to use it other than as a substitute for using ftp for a Linux download. And all you need to know about it is in the Linux system. But yes, to appease those those who might find this suspect, no more mention.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

so ill keep this topic free of that, sorry

Can I edit how gnub works when I turn on my computer?
And whenever i start windows, it wants to perform a disk check on the drive that Ubuntu is installed on


----------



## Polygon (Sep 4, 2006)

that sounds like windows just being stupid... 

but anyway, someone said that you cant download kde on ubuntu? sure you can. just go to synaptic, search for kde, click yes to all of the other stuff it wants to install and voila, then on your next logon, simply choose "kde" instead of "gnome" on the sessions menu.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Viabobed said:


> Can I build my own GUI for linux?
> and what kind of codding does Linux use? C++ , Visual Basic?
> 
> GIMP as good as photoshop? Wow thats great.


It depends on what you want to use really. But Linux in general is created using C. KDE is written in C++. You can use just about any language that you'd like to use. 

While The GIMP isn't exactly at the same level as Photoshop, it's a good replacement if you don't need all the features of Photoshop. If all you need is some basic to mid-level photo editing, then The GIMP is more then good enough for your needs. If you need some professional level stuff for printing, you'll need to stick with Photoshop or even Illustrator. 



Spatcher said:


> You can use multiple languages in Linux, you just have to download all of the stuff to use the languages, but coding the kernel is done (don't quote me here) in bash/shell scripting.


The kernel is written in C, not BASH scripts. Scripting languages are not suitable for that level of programming. They're meant for small, simple, quick to make scripts that do repetative tasks that are too small/pointless to write a program for. BASH is fairly powerful, but not that powerful.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks Skie that was really helpful.

I realized that gimp is not as powerful as Photoshop but it leaves XP's "wonderful" Paint program in the dust.

KDE is C++, so that means that GNOME is most proabably C++.


Lately I've been trying to figure out how to edit how GNU Gnub starts up.
For now I would like it to boot st8 to XP until i get everything configured nicely on Ubuntu


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Viabobed said:


> Thanks Skie that was really helpful.
> 
> I realized that gimp is not as powerful as Photoshop but it leaves XP's "wonderful" Paint program in the dust.
> 
> ...


Gnome is written in C, not C++. 

I'm assuming you mean GRUB, not Gnub. If that's the case, edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file (or if that doesn't exist, edit /boot/grub/grub.conf ) and locate the line that states "default 0" (or it could be "default 1" or any other number). We'll come back to this, but make sure you know where it's at. Now look at the rest of the file. Look for sections that start with "title". Each time you see one of these, it's a boot option you can choose when you first boot the computer. Linux is usually the first one, followed by Windows. Locate the one for Windows and determine what order it's in. If it's the second one listed, then edit your "default" line and place a number 1 for it. In other words, if Windows is second in line, subtract 1 from that order and use the result for your default line. 

You can also edit the timeout line to specify how many seconds GRUB should wait before it boots into the default OS. 

If you need help with any of this, please copy/paste your grub.conf/menu.lst file in here and I'll show you what needs to be edited. 

Please be careful when editing this file. Doing so improperly will render your computer unbootable.


----------



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey, I just asked about changing the boot order over at the Ubuntu Forums
http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=269126
Between Skie's directions and the above responses (sometimes it helps to hear a few different people say the same thing in different ways) you should be an expert!


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

Well.. I am hesitating taking furthur action with this GRUB editing becuase of what seems to look like a small irregularity on my boot list.

I was going to set my defualt as: 5 and leave the 10sec timer..

But for some reason it didnt seem right. To high of a number i thought.

So I was wondering if you guys could take a look. Thanks for all the help by the way everything is really clear to me. I just dont wanna mess up my boot.


----------



## john6 (Oct 3, 2006)

john6. I joined the forum 5 minutes ago and this linux question happened to be the fiist I've read and is pretty close to my own problems. Two things I should like to point out: You no need to pay any money or go through the download process. Abuntu is free. Visit the Linux forum Launchpad and go to Shipit. I got mine in two weeks from Canada. Last months Australian PC was singing the praises of Abuntu they like the idea of see before you install idea.
There is usually plenty of room on a modern computer for dual boot, for example my new cheaper Dell 100/B110 used only 15% of its hard disk to accomodate Windows. I installed Xandros no problems except Linux does not recognise the intel modem Compat 2 x avon - V90/56k it is automatically called a Winmodem. Thats what I'm doing on this forum trying to sort out a compatible modem. One last piece of advice Partician magic is a good investment, it not only sorts out a place to put your additional program but even more important how to renumber your drives and WHY. No doubt about it Linux is a bag of worms for a newbie. You need a silver or gold level expert sitting on your shoulder for the fist month. I hope this little piece of advice helps somebody. It is in the way of introducing myself to this forum.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Viabobed said:


> Well.. I am hesitating taking furthur action with this GRUB editing becuase of what seems to look like a small irregularity on my boot list.
> 
> I was going to set my defualt as: 5 and leave the 10sec timer..
> 
> ...


Here's what you currently have:


```
## ## End Default Options ##

title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386
root		(hd1,1)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386
savedefault
boot

title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386 (recovery mode)
root		(hd1,1)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hdb2 ro single
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386
boot

title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386
root		(hd1,1)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
savedefault
boot

title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386 (recovery mode)
root		(hd1,1)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hdb2 ro single
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
boot

title		Ubuntu, memtest86+
root		(hd1,1)
kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin 
boot

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
title		Other operating systems:
root


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/hda1
title		Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
root		(hd0,0)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader	+1
```
I would recommend that you change it to this:


```
## ## End Default Options ##

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/hda1
title		Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
root		(hd0,0)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader	+1

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
title		Other operating systems:
root

# Begin Linux kernels

title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386
root		(hd1,1)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386
savedefault
boot

title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-27-386 (recovery mode)
root		(hd1,1)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hdb2 ro single
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-27-386
boot

title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386
root		(hd1,1)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hdb2 ro quiet splash
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
savedefault
boot

title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.15-26-386 (recovery mode)
root		(hd1,1)
kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/hdb2 ro single
initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.15-26-386
boot

title		Ubuntu, memtest86+
root		(hd1,1)
kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin 
boot

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
```
You're right about using a default of 5. However, I've never seen a "spacer" used to seperate the list before, so I don't know if that would be counted as one or seen as a spacer and ignored. So, you would either need to use 5 or 6. But, since you've been upgrading your kernel, this number will change after each upgrade, so you'll need to edit your menu.lst file after each kernel upgrade. With the edits I made for you above, you can keep your default at 0 and Windows will be the first on the list and never move from there.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

I guess that spacer is from the updates i have been making to it.. Or something of the sort.

Anyways, im almost done with all my comfort settings on Ubuntu.

Thanks Once more Linux Guru. lol


Im allready promoting Linux to everybody I see. Especially ppl with clones that are having problems with Unlicensed copys of Windows... Poor Chaps


I want to get a higher resolution image with linux, the highest I can put it on now is, 1024 x 768. 
Is it possible to get some kind of script or something that would be able to make a 1280 x 1024 resolution?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You'll need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to specify what resolutions you want to be able to access. Once they're set up, you can press CTRL+ALT+Keypad Plus or CTRL+ALT+Keypad Minus to switch up and down through the list of available resolutions. Your main limiting factors will be what your graphics card and monitor are able to support. If both can support 1280x1024, then you should have no problems reaching that resolution once it's in the X config file. However, you'll need to restart X after making changes to the config file. Make sure you make a backup copy of this file before editing as a just in case.


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

I'll attest to the validity of cellus's statement. I tried installing Linux first one time, heh that wasn't cool to see winxp pop up with no option to select linux.  

Viabobed: IMO fedora is one of the more powerful linux's out there. (my first linux was FC3 which I still run with no problems) Yes it is a little difficult at first but google becomes a very good information source for any problems that arise. Personally I dont like Ubuntu. I would suggest not using linspire or freespire. last time I checked you had to pay to download software for freespire, not to mention it is one of the more annoying linux distros. Linspire isn't free.

*waits impatiently for the stable final release of FC6*


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

To edit the, "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file can I edit it with the regular text editor or do I have to use terminal for everything dealing with configuration.

In terminal i would use sudo nano -x right?

Im Still a Linux "Noob". Ill work my way up.

And in Xp im running a resolution of 1280 X 1024 and thats the only resolution i seem to be comfortable with nowadays... Since my screen is 20" widescreen


Now, dragonember I've been notciing that Fedora is a really strong distro. But i have not figured out how to install it yet.. The DVD Image of FC6 Test 2 that I have does not have a Autorun structure. So I have not tried that distro out yet. I wanted to make a liveCD with it but I stopped that project until i get settled a bit with ubuntu a.k.a my "guinea pig"


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

You can use any editor that you'd like. I prefer vim when editing config files. If you use a graphical editor, you'll need to run the editor as root for you to save the file. But, using nano should work just fine. 

When you look at the config file, go to the bottom and you'll find the screen resolutions. It should be fairly straight forward after you've looked at it for a few seconds. If it confuses you, post up and we'll help you. Just copy that section here and we'll show you what needs to be done.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Beware of editing xorg in Ubuntu- it may render your machine unbootable to Ubuntu. You have to very sure of what you are doing.

Now I'm late in this topic , but I would love to add some of my opinions to it.

1. Having multiple boot is not a problem. I have *triple boot*. If Linux fails- just put your XP Cd in the CDROM drive and boot from it, choose repaire mode and use "fixmbr" comand. Voala! your Windows is back.

2. Even if your windows is working fine you sohould consider Linux, not only because it comes free with all the goodies available free too, but because itsmuch more robust and reliable than windows. Its kernel is its main strenghth which is in turn the main weakness of windows.

3. Bad idea to start with FC6- its in beta stage, ie there are bugs [most probably a lot] waiting to be reported and get fixed. Go for FC5.

4. As you can see that I use both FC5 and Ubuntu, I have rather no +ive or -ive bias to either of them- I lke them both. Still I beleive that as a Linux newbee itsbetter to go for Ubuntu than FC, thelater is designed to the power users and developers. Basically every popular distro of Linux , have their own strength and weaknesses. But these two are quite well supported by their respective support forum apart from 'third party' forums like us.

5. Downloding: Yes its always better to Download istallation CDs via bittorrent client, because during download bittorrent client verifies the CD/DVD checksums automaticlly reducing the chances of faulty instalation media. though security wise *I do not endorse usage of P2P technology*- but this case can be considered as an exception.

Now start playing with Linux, its fun! And last but not the least you shall find that Linux programs occupy comparitively much lasser space of your HDD in comparision with its Windows counterparts.

:wave:

Mods, if you feel my download portion violets our forum's policy in any way feel free to edit/remove that portion and if it does I would like to apologize in advance.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

BTW below are the two very useful guides which you may find pretty handy [atleast I do :smile:]

*Fedora Core 5*

*Ubuntu*


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow thanks alot for all of this. This is going to be very usefull. 

Going down to FC5 would be the smarter thing for me to do. Especially since im a Linux noob.

Any special things i should know about tripple booting.. or do i just follow the same process i used to install Ubuntu?


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

Incase you have installed Ubuntu already and now you are going to install FC5, you need to edit FC5 GRUB manually for it to detect Ubuntu and thus give you a triple boot option.
My personal preference would be as follows:
1. Install XP
2. Install FC5
3. Install Ubuntu 
as Ubuntu is very effective in recognising other OSes, much better than FC5.

But if you can not follow the above, I would suggest that you install FC5, but do not edit its GRUB file. After FC5 installation,* boot with your live Ubuntu CD and reinstall Ubuntu GRUB. This will be much easier and effective.*

Let me know in case you decide to follow the above sugestion, I'll post a way to reinstall Ubuntu GRUB.

BTW, FC5 is not for a newbi, but Ubuntu certainly is :smile:.


----------



## Viabobed (Dec 31, 2004)

I cant see the starting process on Ubiuntu.. My screen displays "Out of Range" and... i cant see anything

Until the system is finally booted.. starting nautulous

Do i download KDe off of synaptics or do i have to get it off of a site?


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

There is a resolution problem with your Ubuntu. After booting in Ubuntu, go to Adminnistrative option and change the screen resolution supported by your monitor according to the monotor user manual. Then reboot- this should solve your problem.

I did not understand your KDE related problem. What exactly do you want?


----------



## Polygon (Sep 4, 2006)

if you downloaded Ubuntu, then you have it installed with the gnome enviroment. If you want KDE installed however, i think you have to install kbuntu-desktop (a meta package which will download all the needed files for the kde enviroment) via synaptic, and then when you reboot the computer (or at login screen) all you have to do is click "session" or something, and select either kde or gnome.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 15, 2006)

If you are interested in KDE desktop envioronment, then Download *Kubuntu* and use it as a live CD. If you feel that its better than Gnome, then you can install it instead of Gnome env.


----------

